# clavier alu court touche Delete



## lolacora (18 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

Pouvez-vous me dire comment effacer du texte sur la droite ?
je viens d'acquérir un imac 20" avec un clavier à fil. Cependant, ce clavier ne possède pas de touche del et je ne trouve pas une touche similaire... 

j'ai cherché sur le net mais je ne trouve pas de réponse adéquat 

merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------




lolacora a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
> 
> Pouvez-vous me dire comment effacer du texte sur la droite ?
> je viens d'acquérir un imac 20" avec un clavier à fil. Cependant, ce clavier ne possède pas de touche del et je ne trouve pas une touche similaire...
> ...



une photo du clavier en question


----------



## marc-book (18 Juin 2009)

Salut 
sous "eject" à droite du "tiret" 


ps : c'est une blague ?


----------



## lolacora (18 Juin 2009)

non ce n'est malheureusement pas une blague..

Merci pour la réponse, mais la touche que tu dits efface seulement du texte sur la gauche.


----------



## marc-book (18 Juin 2009)

fonction (fn)+ del


----------



## lolacora (19 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai pas les touches "fn" et  "Del"  Voir la photo ci-dessus.

Je commence à me demander si j'ai pas un clavier qui sort du lot !! ou si c'est moi qui aurait mieux fait d'acheter un PC :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2009)

lolacora a dit:


> Je n'ai pas les touches "fn" et  "Del"  Voir la photo ci-dessus.
> 
> Je commence à me demander si j'ai pas un clavier qui sort du lot !! ou si c'est moi qui aurait mieux fait d'acheter un PC :rateau:



IL manque une bonne partie du clavier sur ta photo!!!

La touche "Del" est la touche avec une flèche dirigée vers la gauche juste au-dessus de la touche "Enter" (en dessous de la touche d'ejection)

La touche fn se trouve juste sous la touche F13, 

Mais sur ce clavier (à fil donc complet), tu as une touche "Suppression à droite" notée "suppr" juste sous la touche fn donc 2 touches en dessous de F13


----------



## lolacora (19 Juin 2009)

déjà Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses. 

En fait, la photo que j'ai postée ne correspond pas au clavier que je possède. C'est une image que j'ai prise sur le net. En effet, j'ai remarqué par la suite, que sur cette photo il manquait un bout du clavier. Par contre j'ai pris la peine de photographier mon clavier.




Après quelques essais, j'ai enfin trouvé la manipulation à faire. il faut appuyer simultanément sur les touches fn, puis celle qui se trouve juste en dessus (flèche dirigée sur le haut), ainsi que sur la touche qui se trouve en dessus de "enter" (flèche dirigée sur la gauche). 

La ça marche...enfin !


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2009)

donc tu as trouvé la touche fn !!!

fn <--  fait une suppression à droite, alors que la touche <-- toute seule efface à gauche


----------

